# help me with a project!



## highfive

I'm working on a project that involves interviewing married couples at different stages in their marriage. 

I'm currently seeking couples who have been married for ten years or longer. 

The interview process is simple, send me a private message and we can exchange e-mails or if you'd prefer, I could send the questionnaire over PM. 

The questions, for the most part, focus on what you and your significant other think makes your marriage work. If you've made it work for this long, you're doing something right and that's what I'm after.

It will take around 10 to 15 minutes to fill out at minimum and please be as detailed as you like. You can also fill the questionnaire out with or without your significant other.

My plan is to interview as many couples as I can find and eventually write a book. I would love and appreciate any input I can get! 

Thank you!


----------

